# Compositions for Beethoven 250



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Hey all. I was wondering if people might join me in composing for Beethoven's 250th. I just started some variations on a theme he did variations on (woo65)! (I'm stopping myself from seeing what he did in his lol). I hope to expand it much further before the year is done. Maybe some people can join me in composing in the spirit of Beethoven ?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I always enjoy Beethoven piano music.

But before I compose anything in the style of the master I'll wait till the results of my séance come in. I have my Beethoven bust, my German candles, and incense from Vienna already sitting beside the piano. I wish I had a tuft of Beethoven's hair, but my budget is limited.

I attempted a similar summoning of the master last Halloween, but the only notes I received were one from Houdini, which I found locked in my gun safe, and a scribbled message from someone named Michael Myers (don't know what kind of music he composed) oddly tucked inside a box of Star Trek memorabilia I've had since … well, since my Trekkie days. Alas.

Hopefully this Halloween I'll get some response from Beethoven, hopefully a tune on the piano. Those are notes I would cherish.

I sure wish I had some of Beethoven's hair. Anyone know if any is coming up (cheap) at an auction soon?

Anyone know who Michael Myers is?

Anyone collect signed greetings from the magician Houdini? (Got one for sale, in case you're wondering.)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Beethoven was right when he said "There is only one Beethoven".


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> Beethoven was right when he said "There is only one Beethoven".


I suspect he never saw that dog movie.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I didn't compose this specifically for the big birthday, it's just a style study I finished at the end of last year. But when I wrote it I did have Beethoven's style in mind - sort of. My parameters were to compose a short classical piano sonata that doesn't go beyond the vocabulary of Beethoven. The length is closer to that of a CPE Bach sonata. The vocabulary starts out sort of early Beethoven and moves "later" as it goes, although this wasn't part of any plan. It just happened that way.

So, this isn't exactly what you asked for, but by the look of it so far, it might be the only response you get. 

It's in three movements with a total length of just under ten minutes:


__
https://soundcloud.com/gwyon%2Fsets


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

EdwardBast said:


> I didn't compose this specifically for the big birthday, it's just a style study I finished at the end of last year. But when I wrote it I did have Beethoven's style in mind - sort of. My parameters were to compose a short classical piano sonata that doesn't go beyond the vocabulary of Beethoven. The length is closer to that of a CPE Bach sonata. The vocabulary starts out sort of early Beethoven and moves "later" as it goes, although this wasn't part of any plan. It just happened that way.
> 
> So, this isn't exactly what you asked for, but by the look of it so far, it might be the only response you get.
> 
> ...


Nice job. I liked the 3rd movement the most with its syncopated rhythms, and the left hand parts of the 1st movement around 1:30. My ear has an issue with a few of your harmonizations or counterpoint with the left hand here and there, including with the alberti bass at the beginning. It's hard to pinpoint exactly where with the speed.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> Nice job. I liked the 3rd movement the most with its syncopated rhythms, and the left hand parts of the 1st movement around 1:30. My ear has an issue with a few of your harmonizations or counterpoint with the left hand here and there, including with the alberti bass at the beginning. It's hard to pinpoint exactly where with the speed.


I actually began the first movement in response to a query in the theory forum. Someone had asked about how to go about the standard modulation in a sonata exposition. I thought about explaining it. Then I wondered: Have I ever really written something like this in the Classical style? So I decided to do it before talking about it. That's probably why the first movement starts out more "generic" than the rest. Never did get around to responding to the thread.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

EdwardBast said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/gwyon%2Fsets


This is actually good. I like your neoclassicism better than Richard Kastle's neoromanticism, Mr. EdwardBast :lol:


----------

